# Civil war belt buckles and buttons



## soda bottle (Mar 12, 2013)

I see the price on them , but could they be fakes and are they worth anything?  I bought them knowing they could be fakes , so I didn't pay much for them. Any help is appreciated.





 /image]


----------



## soda bottle (Mar 12, 2013)

/image]


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 12, 2013)

I know nothing about these but the casting on that buckle is pretty poor.   I would have thought in that time it would have been made with a bit more craftsmanship.


----------



## soda bottle (Mar 12, 2013)

/image]


 /image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 /image]




 /image]




 /image]




 /image]


----------



## soda bottle (Mar 12, 2013)

> I know nothing about these but the casting on that buckle is pretty poor. I would have thought in that time it would have been made with a bit more craftsmanship.


 
 I'm in the same boat with you, I agree, I know nothing about Civil war items. I have tried to do a quick internet search and found there are many repos out there.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 12, 2013)

I did collect military buttons for awhile and some of those look pretty authentic though I am by no way an expert.  I hope it all turns out to be good news for you.  I know there are some folks on here that know this stuff.


----------



## soda bottle (Mar 12, 2013)

/image]


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 12, 2013)

Jacob

 The only thing the looks fake is the 2 piece Navy, the one below it listed as rare Attleboro Mass. is probably WWI should have a D Evans back mark. That style was adapted in 1902 referred to as THE GREAT SEAL still being used today by the Army. For the most part they are not fakes just not CW area stuff with the exception of the one Eagle I button. Backs marks on button are just as important as the fron and in some case more important.


----------



## soda bottle (Mar 12, 2013)

The eagle Infantry button has W.G. Mintzer Phil.D  on the back but missing the round circle thingee . The Eagle with stars above head reads North Attleboro, Mass. D. Evans & Co..  The Philadelphia button has Scovill Mfg. Co.  Any idea on total value?


----------



## idigjars (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the buttons!   Paul


----------



## RCO (Mar 13, 2013)

its tough to say i'm not a big time military collector but do have a couple ww1/ww2 canadian hat badges , to tell if there real or not you generally look for signs of age or maybe compare it to a picture of a confirmed real one . 
 and generally if one looks too good to be true there might be a problem , just by looking at the pictures alot of them look real and have signs of age but only an expert would know for sure what you have


----------

